# january photo competition Music



## snadge (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi the theme for the January photo comp is "*Music*" .

so concert photos,  pictures of a street artist, individual instruments, you get the idea

some examples

http://www.pbase.com/image/26076519

http://www.pbase.com/image/44259390

http://www.pbase.com/dievee/image/4802972

http://www.pbase.com/image/35556513


Here's the rules I nabbed off last month's comp

    * Up to 3 pictures allowed per person.
    * Post up the link, not the picture.
    * All entries must be in by the last day of January.
    * Only use pictures you photographed yourself.
    * If you edit the picture then tell us what you did.
    * Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them.
    * Voting starts on 1st Febuary and ends on 3rd Febuary 2006. Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered. Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd 2 points and 3rd 1 point -- the entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.
    * You can use your own web space, photo.net, photobucket.com or pbase.com to host your pictures for free - or any others you choose or see fit to use.


ok good luck everyone   


thumbnails here


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

bugger, I've entered what would be my best shot for this in a previous comp!


----------



## snadge (Jan 6, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> bugger, I've entered what would be my best shot for this in a previous comp!



you can re-enter pictures


----------



## alef (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll certainly have to dig out some of my New Orleans shots for this one. The first photo I entered in these competitions was a Technics stylus for 'spin':
http://www.alef.co.uk/photos/urban75/feb04.html

But that's not an entry as I've not ever allowed myself to enter the same photo twice...


----------



## salaryman (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice theme Snadge


----------



## exosculate (Jan 6, 2006)

well done snadge - and nice theme.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 6, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> But that's not an entry as I've not ever allowed myself to enter the same photo twice...




I've never done that either!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> you can re-enter pictures


I know, but it wouldn't feel right!

I've not given up yet though  good theme


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Jan 6, 2006)

Entry 1

http://static.flickr.com/21/27783683_c0f9e45db3_o.jpg

Drum Poverty History


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Jan 6, 2006)

I was thinking, in order to win these comps, maybe its best not to enter first, because people will forget your pictures! And if you enter in the middle, yours will get lost amongst everyone else's. So I'm gonna enter my next two at the last minute. 

Maybe I shouldn't have divulged my plan!!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't look at the pictures until the comp's closed.  I wait until all the thumbnails are up, and have paper and pen next to me.

here's my first entry

watching


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Jan 6, 2006)

I mostly just look at the thumbs but I don't wait til the end of the comp. I wonder if I might be more likely to vote for a picture I've seen before... don't really matter I suppose, it's all good fun.


----------



## alef (Jan 6, 2006)

5T3R30TYP3 said:
			
		

> I mostly just look at the thumbs but I don't wait til the end of the comp. I wonder if I might be more likely to vote for a picture I've seen before... don't really matter I suppose, it's all good fun.



I don't think there's any correlation between when you enter and votes, but it does matter a lot how your image looks as a thumbnail. With the number of entries now surpassing a hundred people obviously make decisions about which pictures to study based on the thumbnails alone, which means subtle details can easily be overlooked.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

I click on every thumbnail, that's why sometimes I don't get round to voting, because I don't have the time to give everyone a good look.


----------



## girasol (Jan 6, 2006)

First entry: Spinning

It's an oldish photo, but seems to fit the theme well


----------



## girasol (Jan 6, 2006)

The effect music has on people @ Christmas Offline:

Some people love Come on Aileen, some people hate it!


----------



## alef (Jan 6, 2006)

This collection captures various urbanites enjoying music. Although I'm not sure any single picture is strong enough on its own, except the last one, but that doesn't fit with the theme. Taken in Brixton last Spring:
http://www.alef.co.uk/photos/urban75/05/apr_prod/index.html


----------



## Firky (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll get stereotype or tp to enter for me via proxy... off to flouncedom again

well done btw and a class theme


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2006)

if you want in, post 'em yourself


----------



## alef (Jan 6, 2006)

Once upon a time I wandering through a park in Kiev and came across this guy, first entry:
Hilltop music


----------



## girasol (Jan 6, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> This collection captures various urbanites enjoying music. Although I'm not sure any single picture is strong enough on its own, except the last one, but that doesn't fit with the theme. Taken in Brixton last Spring:
> http://www.alef.co.uk/photos/urban75/05/apr_prod/index.html



I remember that!  those photos are excellent!   

Here's my last entry:
Beer has a great time at Offline while watching Actionettes dancing and quenching Dub's thirst


----------



## alef (Jan 6, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Here's my last entry:
> Beer has a great time at Offline while watching Actionettes dancing and quenching Dub's thirst


Beautiful shot! I'm already short-listing that one for voting


----------



## girasol (Jan 6, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> Beautiful shot! I'm already short-listing that one for voting



Thanks!


----------



## franklin1777 (Jan 6, 2006)

My fist entry is a bit of fun

Homage to 'O' 

Slight rotation to compensate for lean of tripod / ironing board, square crop to make it album cover shape and slight tweak of levels.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 6, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I remember that!  those photos are excellent!
> 
> Here's my last entry:
> Beer has a great time at Offline while watching Actionettes dancing and quenching Dub's thirst


Oooh, I like that one.


----------



## snadge (Jan 6, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> Once upon a time I wandering through a park in Kiev and came across this guy, first entry:
> Hilltop music



that's a great picture


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 6, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> that's a great picture



no it's not, it's rubbish. you can always rely on alef to take something that naff


----------



## alef (Jan 7, 2006)

I should add that it's had a bit of photoshopping. Can't remember exactly since I did it a while ago, but certainly stamped out a lot of specks from the scan, fiddling with levels, and think I may have removed a distracting small white object that was originally sitting with the bag on the left!





			
				snadge said:
			
		

> that's a great picture


Cheers!




			
				Robster970 said:
			
		

> no it's not, it's rubbish. you can always rely on alef to take something that naff


That's true. Large moustached Ukrainians playing traditional instruments are very cliched. But, how many of them are usually wearing white socks?


----------



## sovietpop (Jan 7, 2006)

Interesting theme. Couldn't enter last month 'cos I had computer problems, so getting in early this month.

Ted Curson


----------



## paolo (Jan 7, 2006)

One from me.


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 7, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> But, how many of them are usually wearing white socks?



He put them on special because he knew you were coming to take his picture. He thought you were going to make him a famous!


----------



## ck (Jan 7, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> Once upon a time I wandering through a park in Kiev and came across this guy, first entry:
> Hilltop music



I like it ;  particularly the colours.


----------



## snadge (Jan 7, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> and think I may have removed a distracting small white object that was originally sitting with the bag on the left!




The mind boggles


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 7, 2006)

Sax Appeal 

Taken at the Stockwell Festival last summer.

First entry


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 7, 2006)

Plus..

Plucky Fella taken at Fruitstock and

Hippy Shit taken at the good 'ol Lambeth Show


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 7, 2006)

My first entry Gonna play that geetar anyhow 

Hocus


----------



## Tort (Jan 7, 2006)

5T3R30TYP3 said:
			
		

> Entry 1
> 
> http://static.flickr.com/21/27783683_c0f9e45db3_o.jpg
> 
> Drum Poverty History



Is that Africa & Beatrific who do drum workshops at various festivals around the country?


----------



## lozmatic (Jan 7, 2006)

First entry: Post Art Guitar 

Last Feb in Brighton I caught an artist taking down his stuff at the end of his exhibition. I think he had suspended this guitar using tape tape weaving a web through small hooks nailed all around the side of the guitar.


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 8, 2006)

I know firky, paul russell and alef have seen this one before on a different thread a while ago but it's not been entered before, so here goes first entry this month

one man clapping


----------



## Tort (Jan 8, 2006)

OK then here's my 3, all selected from various festivals in 2005.

A Balkanatic at Whitby Musicport 

Sheema Mukherjee at WOMAD 

Hawkwind Crowd at Off The Tracks


----------



## richtea (Jan 8, 2006)

Got loads of good samba pics from a while back but they need scanning and can't be arsed. So..

Lord Vagrant 

Strumming 

Schmoof


----------



## ill-informed (Jan 8, 2006)

Sorry for not voting, haven't even looked what won yet as i've been insanely busy with moving. Anyway, just saw the theme and took this just now.... it's still uploading...... tum te tum...... i must get broadband...... i'll phone them tomorrow....... sorry about the wait.... think i'll put the kettle on.... finally


grease


----------



## sovietpop (Jan 8, 2006)

That's a good picture, I like it


----------



## ill-informed (Jan 8, 2006)

thanks. maya does love her music, especially the neighbors tune, that always gets her going.


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 9, 2006)

second entry, bit cliched but thought it turned out ok. contrast boosted in PS and cropped a bit.

mrs robsters guitar


----------



## girasol (Jan 9, 2006)

Where's da thumbnails page?


----------



## hiccup (Jan 9, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Where's da thumbnails page?



It's, errr, in development.


----------



## pineapple (Jan 9, 2006)

October 2005, Brooklyn Heights, New York 

Something from October last year.  Montague Street festival.  Montague Street is the main shopping street in Brooklyn Heights historic district.  Home-made percussion for a blue-grass band.  Cropped and framed.  No other changes.  Camera Canon 350XT 28.0 - 135.0mm.


----------



## richsaint (Jan 9, 2006)

Here are two from me:

Number 1 

Number 2


----------



## hiccup (Jan 9, 2006)

*Thumbnails*

Does anyone think there might be some merit in having slightly larger thumbnail images? They're currently limited to 150 x 150 pixels, but I picked that size pretty arbitrarily.

Some suggestions

As has been mentioned before, with the amount of entries there are now, people may well make a judgement on the basis of the thumbnail, so maybe less immediately obvious/more detailed pictures might benefit from a larger size.

Any thoughts/opinions anyone?


----------



## pineapple (Jan 9, 2006)

250 x 250 px has my vote.  That's enough to let me know what I want to see more of and less of.


----------



## ill-informed (Jan 9, 2006)

The bigger thumbnails are obviously better. How about a slideshow of all the entries at full size?


----------



## hiccup (Jan 9, 2006)

ill-informed said:
			
		

> The bigger thumbnails are obviously better. How about a slideshow of all the entries at full size?



Are you volunteering to build it?


----------



## ill-informed (Jan 9, 2006)

i knew you'd say that. i wouldn't have a clue where to start. sorry.


----------



## Paul Russell (Jan 9, 2006)

250 would be good to look at on the thumbnails page.

(Some of the full-size original entries take ages to load. Especially Flickr stuff -- yawn.)


----------



## Paul Russell (Jan 9, 2006)

First entry:

Brass band


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 9, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> 250 would be good to look at on the thumbnails page.
> 
> (Some of the full-size original entries take ages to load. Especially Flickr stuff -- yawn.)



agree with paul, had a look, much better.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 9, 2006)

OK, barring any other objections, I'll make em 250 from now on.

EDIT: might have to keep an eye on my bandwidth though...


----------



## mauvais (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't think it matters - they've always been big enough for me, even on massive monitors. If your photos are so complex that you need to see them bigger before you can tell they're worth further investigation, they're probably not going to win many votes anyway. Harsh maybe, but I think pretty much there


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 9, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> I don't think it matters - they've always been big enough for me, even on massive monitors. If your photos are so complex that you need to see them bigger before you can tell they're worth further investigation, they're probably not going to win many votes anyway. Harsh maybe, but I think pretty much there



Yeah, but I wear jam jar specs so I need big thumbs otherwise I'll go blind like........

actually none of that is true, don't know why i said it really. maybe it's because i couldn't come up with any better reason for the increase in size (shuffle's off.....)


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 10, 2006)

I like the look of the ones at 200 pixels.  They are significantly better than the 150 size and won't need as much scrolling as the 250 size nor as much bandwidth.

However if there is no bandwidth problem stick with 250

Hocus


----------



## hiccup (Jan 10, 2006)

Thumbnails

Any comments/opinions/criticisms re: the size of the thumbnail images welcome.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 10, 2006)

ill-informed said:
			
		

> The bigger thumbnails are obviously better. How about a slideshow of all the entries at full size?



I guess if someone was feeling helpful they could upload all the entries into a flickr group or similar, and you could view a slideshow that way. 

Someone other than me, obviously


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 10, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Any comments/opinions/criticisms re: the size of the thumbnail images welcome.


Looks good  - much clearer now that they're bigger


----------



## Paul Russell (Jan 10, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> I guess if someone was feeling helpful they could upload all the entries into a flickr group or similar, and you could view a slideshow that way.
> 
> Someone other than me, obviously



Oh no, not the dreaded Flickr!

Then again, I can appreciate what a tedious job doing the thumbnails must be.

I'll host the page/do the thumbnails next month if you want.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 10, 2006)

the thumbnails look great 

the submission and voting dates are wrong on the page though.


----------



## alef (Jan 10, 2006)

The new size is excellent. I think it is now reasonable to only look at a shortlist based on thumbnails 250px, whereas before I felt I really owed it to the entries to try to open them all.

The one month I tried hosting the thumbnails I immediately started getting bandwidth complaints from my server space provider, so you may want to keep an eye on that with the increase. I am happy to again help maintain them outside of term time: July and Aug.


----------



## Here we go (Jan 10, 2006)

Here is my first entry: 
street music  

This was the first picture that sprung to mind when I saw the theme for this month. I came across this band when I was walking around barcelona, they were quite amazing. Wish I could take the photo again though, didn't really catch the energy of the band. But then I was hungover 
Some good entries already, nice choice of theme!


----------



## hiccup (Jan 10, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Oh no, not the dreaded Flickr!
> 
> Then again, I can appreciate what a tedious job doing the thumbnails must be.
> 
> I'll host the page/do the thumbnails next month if you want.



I only meant flickr for a slideshow, as was suggested. 

For the time being the thumbnails should be OK on my webspace, but I'll certainly say if the bandwidth starts costing me money or anything.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 10, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> the thumbnails look great
> 
> the submission and voting dates are wrong on the page though.



Oops, so they are. Will sort it.


----------



## girasol (Jan 10, 2006)

*What's up with Flickr...*

... decided to start a thread rather than post question about Flickr here...


----------



## sherriff rosco (Jan 10, 2006)

Here`s mine and the missus`s entries......not final tho` as we`re still digging about the Sherriff`s archives! They`re all a bit low res at the mo` as Imageshack was taking forever to upload so when it`s not US primetime I`ll change `em to the high res ones..

lost in music 

taken at my " work" from behind the main stack of bassbins, a massive crowd at the moment the new bassline hits.....jubilation for some , introspection for one.

says it all really! 

taken outside a party we did last year, not anything to do with our night but a leftover from another unknown event..?

sound in motion 

taken at a Buttercuts gig last year at Cargo.....twas a wicked nite out!

.p.


----------



## Sedgley Warrior (Jan 11, 2006)

Tricky Skills said:
			
		

> Plus..
> 
> Hippy Shit taken at the good 'ol Lambeth Show





I took the same photo from almost the same spot! The search goes on…


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 11, 2006)

Here is my second entry Lex Zero Two 

I took it in colour but removed the colour in Photoshop and then warmed up the  monochrome image a bit.  It is also slightly cropped.  It was hand-held at 1/6 of a second while steadying my arms on the back of a chair.

Hocus


----------



## salaryman (Jan 11, 2006)

Here are my entries for this month's comp:

Straight up vinyl 

Straight down vinyl 

33 1/3


----------



## hiccup (Jan 12, 2006)

salaryman said:
			
		

> Here are my entries for this month's comp:
> 
> Straight up vinyl
> 
> ...



Dammit, I was going to take pictures of vinyl


----------



## salaryman (Jan 12, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Dammit, I was going to take pictures of vinyl


no reason why you still can't


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 12, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Dammit, I was going to take pictures of vinyl


me too 

I won't now though, I know I could, but mine would be rubbish!


----------



## hiccup (Jan 12, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> me too
> 
> I won't now though, I know I could, but mine would be rubbish!



That's the problem I have too


----------



## soam (Jan 12, 2006)

A couple of musical photos from me  

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/omnicans/DSCN5054.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/omnicans/DSCN5347.jpg


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hiccup, could you edit the original post and put the link to the thumbnails on there please?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 12, 2006)

^^ think snadge has to do that


----------



## andrewdroid (Jan 13, 2006)

ok my first 2 entries are both taken at a Ben Sherman 40th birhday party where Nevil Staples brought together a Specials/ska reunion band in 2003 
1st is Nevil Staples 
but also had a bunch of other people playing including Norman Jay on decks spinning ska and early punk 45s
2nd is Norman Jay


----------



## hiccup (Jan 13, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> ^^ think snadge has to do that



He does indeed, the slacker. I've pm'd him.


----------



## pineapple (Jan 13, 2006)

dec's vinyl 

Here is my second entry on behalf of Dec.


----------



## snadge (Jan 14, 2006)

right, sorry everyone, I've been away working, no internet access...


Hiccup, the thumbnails look great, that's a great size, I click on every picture anyway, then shortlist them down after looking at the full size.


what have I got to do with the OP?

just sussed it


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jan 14, 2006)

Here are my entries;

The Dancer 

The Guitarist 

The Singer 

All taken at a recent "Love Music, Hate Racism" gig in Liverpool. I haven't altered them in Photoshop.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 14, 2006)

typical! i take a great pic of lightning three days after the theme changes  

anyway

entry 1: didgerydoos (?sp) at the thames festival 2005

entry 2: childrens drumming at glastonbury 2005

the third one i'm undecided about so far

wiskers


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Jan 14, 2006)

Safe,

http://static.flickr.com/37/86570470_20cbdb8469_o.jpg Antimaniax








I took this on a night in April 2003. I timed it perfectly, and captured a really good moment in the song. But at the time I was so crap at photography that I didn't think to move to the right so I'd include the drummer and bassist. It would have been an awesome shot if I had.

I had recently met a punk girl called xxxxxxx from Germany at a gig, and we started going to gigs together. She was lovely. Anyway, we went to see this Austrian punk/hardcore band called Antimaniax. Had a few drinks and realised that I took better photos after a few beers. This photo reminds me of her. It was a bit like the film Nine Songs, except this was like five songs or something. Anyway, xxxxxxx went back to Germany. I really miss her, I wish I could see her again.  

Sorry... talk about soppy thread derail, eh?


----------



## hedache (Jan 16, 2006)

hi,
my first ever entry in one of these comps!

taken at a free party in london, 2004.

londontechno


----------



## snadge (Jan 17, 2006)

my first entry converted from raw using adobe raw converter, no PnP   


nord


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Jan 17, 2006)

my first:

houseparty 

cropped, nothing else


----------



## Firky (Jan 18, 2006)

1] Orbital 04


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Jan 18, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> 1] Orbital 04


Fancy seeing you here


----------



## Firky (Jan 18, 2006)

reallyoldhippy said:
			
		

> Fancy seeing you here


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 19, 2006)

Heres  my third entry: Jus' Supposin'

cropped

It looks like _pbase _is down at the moment so I am using _flickr _for this one.

Pbase is back again now.   

Hocus


----------



## gucci piggy (Jan 19, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> 1] Orbital 04



.Babe!! Call me or email me. I am in England


----------



## lighterthief (Jan 20, 2006)

hedache said:
			
		

> hi,
> my first ever entry in one of these comps!
> 
> taken at a free party in london, 2004.
> ...


Really like that one


----------



## Random One (Jan 21, 2006)

Entry 1

The rhythm is going to get you

taken at Notting Hill Carnival last year....cropped it a bit


----------



## Random One (Jan 21, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> 1] Orbital 04


 really like that one!


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Jan 21, 2006)

My second:

busker


----------



## andrewdroid (Jan 23, 2006)

*last but not least*

nice bunch of snaps up so far    
heres my last
On the decks 
btw the december winning photo isnt up in the winners gallery !


----------



## Firky (Jan 23, 2006)

Thom Yorke


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 24, 2006)

My first effort, friend of mine performing in Leeds

1. Scream


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 25, 2006)

*Mine for this month*



 

flute



 

selecta



 

mic control

use of the posted optic verve filters 

If we are allowed to shop images then i might as well shop em ...


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Jan 26, 2006)

Pic 3 - I really wish I was still at Glastonbury right now


----------



## hiccup (Jan 26, 2006)

Updated thumbnails

Whilst we're (I'm) on the subject, I'm going on holiday to a place with no internet (!!!) next week, so won't be able to do the February thumbnails until middle Feb-ish. Does anyone else fancy doing them in my absence? I think Paul Russell kindly offered? Anyone up for it post here or drop me a pm or summat.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 28, 2006)

My first effort hereabouts, taken last night (27 Jan) at what must be my six or seventh attendance at one of Bob's (Aaron - Memories-of-Elvis) gigs: he's become somewhat of a local legend.

Love Me Tender

Long Live The King 

All Shook Up

Still a little bladdered from the night, need bacon.


----------



## Onket (Jan 28, 2006)

My entries-

http://img4.imageshack.us/my.php?image=electriceelshock5gn.jpg

Electric Eel Shock

http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/5619/senser9jn.jpg

Senser

Both fairly standard gig photos, I know. But I'm new to this!


----------



## alef (Jan 28, 2006)

Second entry:
New Orleans jazz man 

Took this in the early 90s, one of the few times I've done the processing and printing. This new scan has been duotoned, also used healing brush on scratches and dirt, plus a small amount of dodging and burning.

New Orleans still only has a fraction of its population pre-Katrina, no streetcars running, large neighbourhoods without electricity or water, and major corruption and incompetence impeding reconstruction. The magical city will live on, but it could take decades to fully recover.


----------



## alef (Jan 28, 2006)

Last entry:
Mardi Gras band 

Slightly more recent. Just minor tweaks of levels and unsharp mask.


----------



## kakuma (Jan 29, 2006)

*number1*

late entry, i'm sure i have other music related pics, but i dunno if i'll be able to dig them out

cool kids
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/26354531/


----------



## kakuma (Jan 29, 2006)

*number2*

one of the first pictures i did with my digital camera (recently RIP )


fucked with the levels a lot to make it look cool

decks n that
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/6163242/


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Jan 29, 2006)

My last:

Another busker 



(I'd be interested to know if people thought I've chosen the best three to submit from here)

Ta


----------



## coastloop (Jan 29, 2006)

I think you definitely picked the best three. I like the black and white pix the best.


----------



## Paul Russell (Jan 29, 2006)

That reminds - I meant to enter another pic:

Rolling Stone


----------



## Robster970 (Jan 29, 2006)

last one this month

viv


----------



## hedache (Jan 29, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> hedache said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks!


my second entry, taken at Glastonbury this year.

glastostars


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2006)

My three:

cheeky (cropped)

orishas (quite out of focus, but like the colours) 

cyclops (cropped)


----------



## sovietpop (Jan 29, 2006)

My last two

Bloody Sunday March  Taken today, small object removed in photoshop

Age and Youth on Paddys Day


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 30, 2006)

This was a blues / R&B group in the throes of its final song for the night...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexdc/88837850/in/set-72057594052584123


----------



## Fingers (Jan 30, 2006)

http://www.urbanjellyfish.com/argentina/buenos aires/Argentina-0378.jpg

A selection of instruments in Buenos Aires.

Taken outside an antiques shop on Plaza Doreigo, San Telmo.

http://www.urbanjellyfish.com/argentina/buenos aires/Argentina-0330.jpg

A live Tango Show,  Buenos Aires

Taken in a small tango bar near Plaza Doreigo, the area is a stuck in the 1920s, and decades away from the cheezy tourist Tango shows that are prevalent in the more touristy areas of Buenos Aires


----------



## mauvais (Jan 30, 2006)

I've got three - not entirely sure about them but figured may as well enter something!

Peace

Moves

Right On (not my hand!)

All just levels & noise reduction etc - shot at UoM's Pangaea on a D70, ISO1600


----------



## cybertect (Jan 30, 2006)

[scratches around for something suitable]

The Lute Player Musée d'Orsay, Paris

Can't you blow any harder?, Malta 2004

Frequencies (It's abstract, humour me )


----------



## alef (Jan 30, 2006)

cybertect said:
			
		

> [scratches around for something suitable]
> 
> The Lute Player Musée d'Orsay, Paris
> 
> ...



The second picture is lovely, and the third is an excellent approach to visualizing music -- like it a lot.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 1, 2006)

My votes for this month...

1 - flute *GarfieldLeChat*

2 - Beer has a great time at Offline while watching Actionettes dancing and quenching Dub's thirst *Iemanja*

3 - New Orleans jaz man *alef*


----------



## mauvais (Feb 1, 2006)

1. Beer Has A Great Time - Iemanja

2. A Balkanatic at Whitby Musicport - Tort

3. Flute - GarfieldLeChat


----------



## Flashman (Feb 1, 2006)

1. Beer Has A Great Time... - *Iemanja*

2. Gonna play that geetar anyhow - *Hocus Eye*

3. cool kids - *Ninjaboy*


----------



## blackadder (Feb 1, 2006)

1. Rolling Stone by Paul Russel

2. The Guitarist

disco_dave_2000


3.The Singer

disco_dave_2000


----------



## girasol (Feb 1, 2006)

There are some wonderful portraits this month!!!!   

My votes:

1) Hawkwind Crowd at Off The Tracks -tort
2) Hilltop music - alef
3) Nord - snadge


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 1, 2006)

My votes are:

1.   Scream

by   *Barking_Mad*


2.   A Balkanatic at Whitby Musicport

by  *Tort*


3.   didgerydoos

by   *wiskey*


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Feb 1, 2006)

here are my votes - again hard decision due to high overall quality of images

1 - The Lute Player - cybertect
2 - Orbital 04 - Firky
3 - lost in music - sherriff rosco


----------



## pineapple (Feb 1, 2006)

1. Peace - mauvais mangue (depicts the spirit of music)

2. The Lute Player - cybertect (art form of music)

3. A Balkanatic at Whitby Musicport - Tort (color as a metaphor of music)


----------



## j26 (Feb 1, 2006)

1 Scream - Barking Mad
2 Spinning - Icemanja
3 Can't you blow any harder? - Cybertect


----------



## andrewdroid (Feb 1, 2006)

my nominations for this month   in no order of merit 
 'decks n that' by Ninjaboy  - I like the overeposure
 'dec's vinyl' by dec (via pineapple) - love the photo but the subject is worrying as i love vinyl
 'A selection of instruments in Buenos Aires.' by Fingers - nice reflections too

i'm torn as i really like  grease by ill-informed  but think s/he should have brightened the baby a little but it made me laugh out loud.
(A)


----------



## cybertect (Feb 1, 2006)

1 _selecta_ - * GarfieldLeChat* - it's all about the faces

2 _Beer has a great time at Offline while watching Actionettes dancing and quenching Dub's thirst_ - *Iemanja* Great title and I love the connection between the movement on the decks and the dancing

3 _didgerydoos_ - *wiskey* - sumptuous pattern


----------



## dirtysanta (Feb 1, 2006)

1- ted curson / soviet pop
2- Spinning / Iemanja
3- beer / Iemanja


----------



## girasol (Feb 1, 2006)

cybertect said:
			
		

> In no particular order
> 
> _didgerydoos_ - *wiskey* - sumptuous pattern
> 
> ...



I nearly voted for _didgerydoos_ too!  It was a tough choice!

Thanks for the votes, by the way, I've never had so many!


----------



## hedache (Feb 1, 2006)

1. orbital 04 - firky

2. hilltop music - alef

3. straight down vinyl - salaryman


----------



## hiccup (Feb 1, 2006)

1) Schmoof - *richtea*

2) Ted Curson - *sovietpop*

3) Beer... - *Iemanja*


Also loved:

A Balkanatic at Whitby Musicport - Tort

Straight down vinyl - salaryman

Long Live The King - Flashman


As I was looking at the entries, I realsied I completely forgot to enter. Wot a div.


----------



## Here we go (Feb 1, 2006)

Voting time already eh?

1.) Bloody Sunday March - Sovietpop
2.) Hilltop music - Alef
3.) Spinning - Iemanja


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 1, 2006)

Loads of reallly good photos! Here are the votes of the BM jury.

1. A Balkanatic at Whitby Musicport - *Tort*

2. Hawkwind Crowd at Off The Tracks - *Tort*

3. Beer..... - *Iemanja*


Also really liked - Frequencies by Cybertect, would look superb blown up and framed!


----------



## alef (Feb 1, 2006)

1. cybertect - can't you blow any harder?
2. sovietpop - age and youth on paddys day
3. reallyoldhipp - busker

Also rather keen on ill-informed's grease, but decided to be a pedant on going for 'music' rather than 'musical'!

cybertect & andrewdroid, while it's understandable to not want to put your votes in order, it makes them hard to count. We give 3 points for a 1st place vote down to 1 point for a 3rd place vote. Rather than force whoever's counting into either changing the rules or chucking out your votes, could you have go at ordering them?


----------



## what (Feb 1, 2006)

1 Beer has a great time at Offline while watching Actionettes dancing and quenching Dub's thirst .........Iemanja
2 Entry One.........    paolo999
3dec's vinyl.............dec (via pineapple)


----------



## cybertect (Feb 1, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> cybertect & andrewdroid, while it's understandable to not want to put your votes in order, it makes them hard to count. We give 3 points for a 1st place vote down to 1 point for a 3rd place vote. Rather than force whoever's counting into either changing the rules or chucking out your votes, could you have go at ordering them?



'tis done.

Serves me right for not reading the rules properly


----------



## franklin1777 (Feb 1, 2006)

my votes are:

1. Rolling Stone - Paul Russell

2. Frequencies - cybertext

3. Glastostars - hedache.

PS can someone fix the link on the thumbnails to my entry, I havent moved it or anything the link on the thumbnails page isnt there. Not that it matters It wasnt a good entry. If anyone wants to see it 

Homage to 'O'


----------



## wiskey (Feb 1, 2006)

actually i quite like it  but i cant fix it


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 1, 2006)

hiccup's yer man.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 1, 2006)

1. Moves - mauvais mangue

2. Hawkwind Crowd at Off The Tracks - Tort

3. Gonna play that geetar anyhow - Hocus Eye


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Feb 1, 2006)

1) Spinning -iemanja

2) Frequencies - cybertect

3) This space left intentionally blank.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 1, 2006)

franklin1777 said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> PS can someone fix the link on the thumbnails to my entry, I havent moved it or anything the link on the thumbnails page isnt there. Not that it matters It wasnt a good entry. If anyone wants to see it
> 
> Homage to 'O'



Hmmm. Just had a look and it seems to be working OK for me. What was the problem, was the page not loading, or was it not linked at all?

EDITED TO ADD - Actually, it does seem _very_ slow to load, if it loads at all. This is the relevant bit of code:


```
<p><a href="http://photobucket.com/albums/c74/franklin1777/?action=view&current=O.jpg"><img src="thumbs/tn_7.jpg" width="250" height="250" border="0"></a></p>
        <p>Homage to 'O'</p>
        <p><b>franklin1777</b></p>
```

 Have I done something daft?


----------



## indicate (Feb 2, 2006)

1.  Spinning - Iemanja
2.  Straight up vinyl - salaryman
3.  hilltop music - alef


----------



## richsaint (Feb 2, 2006)

1: one man clapping - Robster970

2: londontechno - hedache

3: Frequencies - cybertect


----------



## kakuma (Feb 2, 2006)

Yay!! i got some votes

mine are

1 watching - tank girl
2 orbital - firky
3 spinning - iemanja


----------



## Skim (Feb 2, 2006)

1. cybertect - can't you blow any harder?

2. sovietpop - bloody sunday march

3. sovietpop - age and youth


----------



## piratetv (Feb 3, 2006)

1.  dec's vinyl - dec (via pineapple)

2.  didgerydoos - wiskey

3.  Straight down vinyl - salaryman


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 3, 2006)

1. hilltop music - alef
2. decks n that - ninjaboy
3. frequencies - cybertect


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 3, 2006)

Think I share Robster's eye to a certain extent. Nearly voted for his missuses guitar but, didn't  

Alef - Hilltop Music (effin lovelly - I'm there and listening)
Iemanja - Beer..........(Been done a million times but, on a purely decorative level this one stands out a mile)
Cybertect - Frequencies (see above)


----------



## Onket (Feb 3, 2006)

My votes-

1) londontechno - hedache
2) Antimaniax - 5T3R30TYP3
3) dec's vinyl - dec (via pineapple)


----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 3, 2006)

oh no, the thumbnails page isn't working 

will try again later....


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Onket said:
			
		

> My votes-
> 
> 1) londontechno - hedache
> 2) Antimaniax - 5T3R30TYP3
> 3) dec's vinyl - dec (via pineapple)


 wohoo! i finally got one vote 

i'll vote for all yous lot innabit innit yo respec


----------



## snadge (Feb 3, 2006)

well I only had the chance to enter one this month   

1. hilltop music - alef
2. decks n that - ninjaboy
3. didgerydoos - wiskey

some great pics again


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Feb 3, 2006)

My Voteth

1. Hilltop Music - Alef
2. Straight down vinyl - salaryman
3. Orbital 04 - Firky

In that order


----------



## alef (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow, I'm really surprised that my hilltop picture is doing so well, funnily enough I prefer the jazz man pic I submitted. But I'm also now regretting not voting for Iemanja's beer picture which I think is more deserving as it's quite original. By my reckoning we're neck and neck for winning...


----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 3, 2006)

1 - didgerydoos - wiskey
2 - frequencies - cybertect
3 - sheema mukherjee at WOMAD - tort


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 3, 2006)

1- spinning - Iemanja
2 - busker - reallyoldhippy
3 - mrs robsters guitar - Robster970


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 3, 2006)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Think I share Robster's eye to a certain extent. Nearly voted for his missuses guitar but, didn't
> 
> Alef - Hilltop Music (effin lovelly - I'm there and listening)
> Iemanja - Beer..........(Been done a million times but, on a purely decorative level this one stands out a mile)
> Cybertect - Frequencies (see above)



how bizarre, I nearly put Beer in at number 2 before I decided that ninja had a talent that wasn't starting polls off.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 3, 2006)

Ninja's 'Cool Kids' really caught my eye. Very natural, very nice, but I'm sick of voting on Ninja polls


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 3, 2006)

I find the month ends tricky enough to vote for, but the other thread for the bst pic of last year is a nightmare.


----------



## Random One (Feb 3, 2006)

1. Beer has a great time at Offline while watching Actionettes dancing and quenching Dub's thirst-Iemanja

2. Orbital-Firky

3. londontechno-hedache


----------



## Paul Russell (Feb 3, 2006)

Votes:

1. Lute player - Cybertech

2. Mover - Mauvais Mangue - looks like a casual snapshot but something more there.

3. Bloody Sunday March - Sovietpop

Also liked Alef's musician on the hill and Sovietpop's age and youth...


----------



## sovietpop (Feb 4, 2006)

1) can't you blow any harder cybertect
2) one man clapping robster
3) orbital o4 firky

sorry for leaving it so late to get round to voting.


----------



## Tort (Feb 4, 2006)

1) Hilltop Music - Alef
2) Flute - Garfieldlechat
3) Can't You Blow Any Harder - Cybertect


----------



## alef (Feb 4, 2006)

Sorry Tort and sovietpop but the deadline for voting was midnight.

I need someone else to confirm this, but I believe Iemanja has won:

Iemanja - Beer... 21 points
alef - hilltop music 20 points
Iemanja - spin 15 points


----------



## sovietpop (Feb 4, 2006)

to your industrial time discipline.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 4, 2006)

I get:

Beer, 21
Hilltop, 19
Spinning, 18

I'll have to recheck.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 4, 2006)

Whoops - full of errors, but it's definitely:

Beer, 21
Hilltop, 19
Spinning, 15

Full thingamiggywot in a moment.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 4, 2006)

HTML list of full scores

Crazy Excel sheet of same

Well done everyone  

*Edit:* Oh, should mention - got rid of AndrewDroid's vote as it wasn't ordered. You could add 1 to each, but it doesn't make any difference to the winner. I also didn't count the last two in accordance with the rules.


----------



## FruitandNut (Feb 4, 2006)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> to your industrial time discipline.



Its all the fault of the coming of the iron horse, Tonto.    And still they can't run to the timetable!


----------



## andrewdroid (Feb 4, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> 1. cybertect - can't you blow any harder?
> 2. sovietpop - age and youth on paddys day
> 3. reallyoldhipp - busker
> 
> ...


havent been on for a coulpa days
oops sorry I guess I should read the rules too   doh.  Am glad it didnt affect the outcome 
sorry ill know next time   
well done Iemanja


----------



## girasol (Feb 4, 2006)

That was close!  I've never won before, I'm speechless, I'd like to thank my mum and my agent and my dog... ** sobs **

I suppose I need to pick a theme, right?  Do I have to host the entries too (not sure I can - don't have any webspace)?


----------



## kakuma (Feb 4, 2006)

well done iemnaja  

my picture was better


----------



## girasol (Feb 4, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> well done iemnaja
> 
> my picture was better



No it wasn't!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 5, 2006)

Well done hon, was a great photo


----------

